# mmmmmmmawsome?????



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

what happened to my thread?

did I miss something?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe contact a mod..it might have been deleted for inappropriate posts by some peeps


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

over20 said:


> Maybe contact a mod..it might have been deleted for inappropriate posts by some peeps


hmmmm

didn't think I posted anything bad just a friendly discussion.:scratchhead:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't even know how to contact a mod?

I was looking forward to an education on romance and such....

someone Pm me about what the heck happened.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh no!! you didn't post anything bad at all!  I was just guessing as to what might have happened....I did read it yesterday but lost track of later posts...

You could start over


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't see anything inappropriate in there either...?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Was it the one about oral sex?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

PBear said:


> Was it the one about oral sex?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it about how unsolicited bj's make a man feel


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

They can be very strict about removing threads from the SIM section that don't contain a question. General observation/discussion posts and poll/survey posts often disappear from SIM for that reason. Maybe it was that?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

yeah mine disappeared too but its all good


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

xakulax said:


> yeah mine disappeared too but its all good


Mr. X, your's asked a specific question right? The best Karma Sutra position? I didn't think it was graphic. :scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

And some other threads get taken down for lesser "offenses."

I don't get it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

its a anti bj conspiracy.........I knew it!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I gave it a like. I am pro random acts of blowjob.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think some threads stick around in sim because they aren't being reported. From what I understand the mods don't just open every single thread to make sure they're asking for advice or asking questions about a sex problem. So unless you report the ones that are just talking about fun sex stuff,they probably won't get deleted.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It has nothing to do with being too graphic. In SIM, you must ask a question that pertains to sex in your relationship. As it was explained to me by...amp I think, you be extremely graphic detailing an anal sex problem but you can discuss general opinions on how often to have sex unless it pertains to your relationship.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> its a anti bj conspiracy.........I knew it!


Yup, your wife contacted the mods. Seems you don't fold the towels right so...
No Blow Jobs For YOU!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> It has nothing to do with being too graphic. In SIM, you must ask a question that pertains to sex in your relationship. As it was explained to me by...amp I think, you be extremely graphic detailing an anal sex problem but you can discuss general opinions on how often to have sex unless it pertains to your relationship.


A mod gave me the impression there's also a subjective test of educational vs titillation.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> its a anti bj conspiracy.........i knew it!





View attachment 23306


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> View attachment 23306


now that fing funny!!!!!!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> Yup, your wife contacted the mods. Seems you don't fold the towels right so...
> No Blow Jobs For YOU!


na I thinks its because I leave my wet towel on the floor.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm the party pooper on this one. The SIM forum has been getting junked up by a lot of threads that don't meet the criteria for the area. Several threads have been deleted or moved to keep it focused. I know we can be pretty nitpicky on this but it has gotten a bit overrun. Nobody's been warned or had their account tagged. Sorry to be the ogre.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> na I thinks its because I leave my wet towel on the floor.



Really! Sheeshe, you're lucky to get laid at all!

Everybody knows wet towels go on the bed...on her side.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Well a wet towel on the bathroom floor I could forgive once, maybe twice but three strikes and you are out

In this house it would be *No BJ for you!*


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

But, but, he'd be standing there with no towel and no pants, freshly showered, this sounds like the perfect time to fellate him. Just sayin`.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah well I should have put a funny little smilie at the end of the sentence bc I was joking 

I perv on the man every morning and night at shower time, he could leave his wet towel on the floor anytime and still get a BJ.

But to be serious I don't get the connection between house work and BJ's. The original thread in SIM had me confused.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I know, I should have quoted you and added :rofl: like that would really happen.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> So unless you report the ones that are just talking about fun sex stuff,they probably won't get deleted.



Why would anyone want to report a thread that was just about fun sex stuff?

I encouraged the kama sutra thread so I am sad to hear that it is gone, and I didn't see this thread until too late.

So, tell me, is there a place for threads like these on TAM where they will not be deleted? It is more of this kind of fun stuff that I think we need here on TAM. 

It is "talk about marriage" after all, and marriage can be a lot of fun...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Down in Social, is where a lot of fun threads start!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Holland said:


> Well a wet towel on the bathroom floor I could forgive once, maybe twice but three strikes and you are out
> 
> In this house it would be *No BJ for you!*


hmmmm, thanks I never made the connection!

do you think leaving the night time snack dishes on the end table,forgetting to take out the trash,leaving my beard clipping in the sink and not turning my socks right side in before throwing them in the hamper along with telling her her a$$ looks giantic in thoes pants and a muffin top isn't sex might also play into this whole no bj thing?:scratchhead:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> hmmmm, thanks I never made the connection!
> 
> do you think leaving the night time snack dishes on the end table,forgetting to take out the trash,leaving my beard clipping in the sink and not turning my socks right side in before throwing them in the hamper along with telling her her a$$ looks giantic in thoes pants and a muffin top isn't sex might also play into this whole no bj thing?:scratchhead:


OMG chilly! I think you're my brother! :lol:

Depends, are you married to a man or a woman?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> OMG chilly! I think you're my brother! :lol:
> 
> Depends, are you married to a man or a woman?


pretty sure shes all woman.
but I also have a brother like that!!!!!


----------

